# comcast ondemand srm-8 error



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

with my Romeo and Mini, if one device is using Comcast Xfinity on demand and then the other device also tries to use on-demand, the newest device will get SRM - 8 error message. I thought I would be able to access on demand from both devices at the same time?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

leiff said:


> with my Romeo and Mini, if one device is using Comcast Xfinity on demand and then the other device also tries to use on-demand, the newest device will get SRM - 8 error message. I thought I would be able to access on demand from both devices at the same time?


No can do as there is only one TiVo tuner that can be assigned to OD at one time.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

today I'm getting s rm-8 error from both my mini and my romeo when either tries to access OD. should I unplug my Romeo? I already tried rebooting my router and TiVo mini. I don't like rebooting the Romeo since it has a spinning hard drive. 
if I upgraded my roamio basic to a pro with multiple mini's woild i still only be capable of one on demand stream at a time?


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm getting these SRM-8 error code everyday now when trying to access ondemand. if I unplug the system it will restore on demand functionality or if i wait a handful of hours it will eventually work again. needless to say I don't want to have to be unplugging the TiVo everyday as I'm sure this is bad for the hard drive. I called TiVo and they said it was a Comcast issue. should I try replacing the CableCARD?
what's annoying is this SRM-8 code is the very same code I get when I'm trying to access on demand when my Mini is using on demand so whenever I get error code I first have to check the other room to see if the mini is using on demand.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

I discovered when I get the error message I can unplug the cable card from TiVo and quickly plug card back in to re enable my on demand. This is preferable to unplugging the power cable but i guess ill call Comcast and request a cablecard replacement


----------

